# impossible d'activer airport



## pifoux2000 (12 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

mes parents ont achete un mac mini et deja les problemes commencent.

Je n'arrive pas a activer airport; comme sil n'etait pas pourvu de carte wifi. Par defaut il est en etat "desactivé". Je clique sur "Activer" et il passe alors en mode "inactif" ???

Pourtant en allant dans "a propos de ce mac" voici ce que je trouve:

Informations de la carte AirPort :

  Type de carte sans fil :	AirPort Extreme  (0x168C, 0x86)
  Paramètres régionaux de la carte sans fil :	International
  Version du programme interne de la carte sans fil :	1.3.2
  Réseau sans fil actuel :	AirPort est désactivé

Merci pour vos solutions


----------



## jmplinux (12 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Quelle est la version de ton Mac mini ?

Le mien est récent (2 mois), j'ai ça :

Informations de la carte AirPort :

  Type de carte sans fil :	AirPort Extreme  (0x168C, 0x86)
  Paramètres régionaux de la carte sans fil :	International
  Version du programme interne de la carte sans fil :	1.4.3.1
  Réseau sans fil actuel :	AirPort est désactivé

Dans les préférences, le bouton d'activation active ou désactive bien le wifi ... Je note une différence de version pour le programme interne de la carte avec la tienne :mouais:
Mais ton Mac est équipé d'une carte, sinon sa description ne serait pas présente dans la liste du matériel.

Et en utilisant l'Utilitaire Airport dans les dossier Applications/Utilitaires, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## vleroy (12 Juillet 2008)

il serait intéressant de préciser sur quel OS tu tournes? Et sa version?
Par contre, la maj d'airport s'impose


----------



## pifoux2000 (12 Juillet 2008)

merci a vous deux pour vos reponses 

Je viens de faire les maj et je suis a present sous leopard 10,5,4

Effectivement mon airport n'a pas l'air d'etre a jour non plus.

Je vais tenter lutilitaire airport comme vous le mentionnez et vous tient au courant


----------



## pifoux2000 (12 Juillet 2008)

ah il s'agit d'un mac mini 2GHz Core 2 Duo avec 2GB de RAM.


----------



## pifoux2000 (12 Juillet 2008)

l'utilitaire airport ne detecte aucun reseau (alors qu'il y en a une dizaine).

L'assisant de mise a jour ne me propose aucune maj pour airport...


----------



## pifoux2000 (12 Juillet 2008)

bon ok en fait ca marche ...

en fait en selectionnant airport puis dans le menu en forme de roue dentee l'item "Rendre le service actif" il fallait ensuite cliquer sur "appliquer". Je n'y ai pas pense car l'etat de airport se modifiait automatiquement ce qui peut preter a confusion.

Par contre impossible de mettre a jour airport..


----------



## jmplinux (12 Juillet 2008)

Youpie


----------



## baptiste47210 (16 Février 2009)

bonjour tt le monde, moi j'ai acheter un macbook version OXS en allu.... il marche très bien mais sauf que je n'ai pas internet je suis obliger de le brancher directement a la livebox et je vouler faire activer airport mais il nétait pas instaler, je les telecharger mais quand je veux l'instaler il me  dit que le mac a besoin d'une mise a jour pour pouvoir instaler se logiciel 
mais je ne c'est pas quel mise a jour et ou la trouver ? SVP aider moi ...


----------



## macaccro (18 Février 2009)

baptiste47210 a dit:


> bonjour tt le monde, moi j'ai acheter un macbook version OXS en allu.... il marche très bien mais sauf que je n'ai pas internet je suis obliger de le brancher directement a la livebox et je vouler faire activer airport mais il nétait pas instaler, je les telecharger mais quand je veux l'instaler il me  dit que le mac a besoin d'une mise a jour pour pouvoir instaler se logiciel
> mais je ne c'est pas quel mise a jour et ou la trouver ? SVP aider moi ...



Il faut activer la synchronisation sur la livebox pour que le mac soit reconnu et puisse se connecter


----------



## cherhlotte (20 Mars 2012)

bonjour,
je detiens un mac book OSX version 10.6.4
Hier, il a pris un petit coup de chaud (l electricite est tres inconstante et abime les bateries ici)
Et depuis, il ne trouve plus de carte airport. 
J ai redemare, j ai repare les autorisations du disque, fait le reset PRAM et j ai tres peur que ma carte airport soit grillee. comment savoir?

Merci d avance pour vos reponses


----------



## Karamazow (22 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir Cherhlotte,


Est-ce que par hasard tu serais confronté au même problème que j'ai rencontré avec mon Mac Mini ? 

Voici le tread où j'en parlais: Mon thread


----------

